# Saturday afternoon OUTDOORS LIVE ON AM 790 KFGO



## dleier

Saturday from 1-1:30 PM on AM 790 KFGO is Outdoors Live. We'll run down some of the changes in the April 1 new fishing regulations for North Dakota.

Listen online at www.kfgo.com and also podcast to.


----------



## dleier

Saturday after Twins baseball on AM 790 KFGO
around 4PM we'll bring you a Central Dakota Outdoors update with Pat Stockdill. Also Chris Hustad from www.nodakoutdoors.com on late spring snow goose hunting and Clarence Bina from the ND Wildlife Federation.

Listen live on AM 790 at www.kfgo.com and also podcast available.


----------



## dleier

Saturday from 1-2PM listen for Outdoors Live on AM 790 KFGO

we'll bring you a Central Dakota Outdoors update with Pat Stockdill. Also MN DNR Conservation Officer Phil Seefeldt on current ice conditions.

Fargo North graduate Chris Toring won $100,000 in FLW Fantasy Fishing without wetting a line! He'll tell you how to win! and the BIG Gobbler get's us set for the 2008 turkey season, Dan Driessen joins us.

Listen live on AM 790 at www.kfgo.com and also podcast available.


----------



## dleier

Saturday on AM 790 KFGO weekend edition of Outdoors Live from 1-2PM.

We'll discuss the mountain lion shot in Chicago, a proposed Sept. doe season in north east North Dakota, moving up the early Canada goose season.

Also Tom Claeys from the North Dakota Forest Service and Lynn Schlueter from ND Game and Fish.

podcast available and online streaming at www.kfgo.com


----------



## dleier

Saturday on AM 790 KFGO weekend edition of Outdoors Live from 1-2PM.

This week we'll preview the paddlefish snagging season with Game Warden Jeremy Wentz from Williston and take an inside look at the 2008 spring turkey season with Taylor Musland

podcast available and online streaming at www.kfgo.com


----------



## dleier

Saturday on AM 790 KFGO weekend edition of Outdoors Live from 1-2PM. This week we'll update the paddlefish snagging season and discuss bighorn sheep, sage grouse and more.

podcast available and online streaming at www.kfgo.com


----------



## dleier

Saturday on AM 790 KFGO weekend edition of Outdoors Live from 2-3PM.

This week we'll talk about the Minnesota fishing opener and early season tips and tactics with Jason Durham and take you through the planning for your summer outdoors destinations in North Dakota with Kim Schmidt from ND Tourism.
podcast available and online streaming at www.kfgo.com


----------



## dleier

Saturday from 4-5PM on AM 790 KFGO we'll be joined by wildlife manager Jeb Williams with a discussion on the growing pressures put on public lands. From paint ballers to ATVs its not just hunters targeting wildlife areas. And Mat Paulson from 3 Little Birds Landscaping on more effective means of attracting wildlife to your back yard.

streamed at www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

Saturday from 4-5PM on AM 790 KFGO we'll be joined by Nancy Boldt Boat and Water Safety coordinator with some reminders, Paula Mielke from the ND Wildlife Federation on the upcoming Youth Conservation Camp and discuss, pheasants, ducks and more. 
listen live on www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
more at www.outdoornewsguy.com


----------



## dleier

The state of the pheasant hatch with Regional Biologist Jesse Beckers from Pheasants Forever, how are the duck's doing on the nest with Mike Johnson, waterfowl biologist. All that and more Saturday from 4-5PM on AM 790 KFGO.

listen live at www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
more from www.outdoornewsguy.com


----------



## dleier

It's Independence Day weekend and we'll still bring you and update from the outdoors. Today from 4-5PM on AM 790 KFGO with Captaim Tom from reelinonthered.com we'll talk catfishing and also from the Outdoors Live kitchen--Uncle Lynn with some reminder from the world of fish and wild game cooking.

Listen live at www.kfgo.com
more news at www.outdoornewsguy.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

Outdoors Live takes the 10PM-11PM slot on Saturday night on AM 790 KFGO. We'll join Randy Kreil for a look inside the deer lottery and Jason Durham of Go-Fish guide service takes us into the heart of summer and lakes of Minnesota fishing.

Listen live on www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
more news at www.outdoornewsguy.com


----------



## dleier

Pheasant crowing counts in North Dakota are pointing towards a strong population for our fall hunts. This weekend on Outdoors Live upland game biologist Stan Kohn takes us trough the numbers on AM 790 KFGO from 10-11PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.
And Blair Chapman Jr is the last link to the 1959 state record North Dakota walleye. We'll tell you the story and bring you the day in his words.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
more at www.outdoornewsguy.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live Chris Hustad(yep him) from www.nodakoutdoors.com takes us through his thoughts as we accelerate towards the August 15th Canada goose season opener. Shawna Panzke is going to be a 5th grader this fall at Centennial Elementary school in Fargo, and she's also the first North Dakotan on the Pheasants Forever National Youth Leadership council, you'll meet her and also Aaron Robinson upland game biologist takes us trough the grouse numbers on AM 790 KFGO from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
more at www.outdoornewsguy.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live Nick Simonson takes us muskie fishing on big Detroit Lake and Jon Mitzel from Dakota County magazine helps us put more fish on the hook in the dog days of summer plus Bruce Stillings upland game biologist takes us through the antelope numbers on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
more at www.outdoornewsguy.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll visit with waterfowl biologist Mike Szymanski on the insight of the early Canada goose season. Also MN DNR wolf biologist Dan Stark updates us on the status and management of the wolves of MN on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 7-8PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Geez Doug I never know when your on the air. Can't they set up a permanent schedule for your show?


----------



## dleier

well i float with MN Twins baseball. I've sent an email to the Twins asking them to nail down a Saturday time....havent heard back...yet.... :lol:


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll visit with biologist Greg Gullickson on some salmon fishing opportunities in North Dakota along with a check on field conditions in the center of Nodak. And Fisheries biologist Jason Lee explains the steps to prevent the spread of aquatic nuisance species on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 7-8PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll visit with Phil Seefeldt MN DNR Conservation Officer on the Sept 4 deer tag deadline and what the changes are. Also Paul Hagen from the Red River Riders ATV and dirt bike club cuts through some of the negative issues of OHV use all this and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll visit with Minnesota Sportsmen For Change as the November ballot will hold vote on providing dedicated funding to conservation in Minnesota. Also biologist Dorothy Feceske takes us into the management of mountain lions in North Dakota all this and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 7-8PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll take you into the Outdoors Live kitchen with the chief chef Uncle Lynn as he helps us find new ways to enjoy some old favorites. And we'll bring you some audio from the dedication of the Dean C Hildebrand Wildlife Management Area. all this and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll take you into the outdoors with Game Warden Jason Scott running down some rules and regulations. Also we'll take a look into the Devils Lake fishery with Randy Hiltner, fisheries biologist. All this and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 6-7PM and again Sunday morning at 8AM.

List live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll take you into the outdoors with Wildlife Division Chief Randy Kreil and ***** the seasons so far. And with the opening weekend of pheasant hunting in ND and MN, we'll also check in with Chris Hull from SD Game Fish and Parks gears up for what could be the BEST season ever it's all that plus geese, grouse ducks and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 6-7PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll help you wade through some of the dangers of spending time outdoors with mobil meth labs. North Dakota Attorney General Wayne Stenehjem joins us to point out what to keep an eye out for. Also bighorn sheep biologist Brett Weidmann brings us upto date on the latest of on our North Dakota bighorn sheep population. All this and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll help you wade through some of the common hunting and fishing questions with ND Game and Fish Chief of Enforcement-the head Game Warden---Robert Timian. And Clay Whittlsey from the ND Bowhunters Association brings us some safety reminders. All this and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live We'll help you wade through some of the animal behavior of deer with biologist Bill Jensen to reduce your odds of being in a deer/vehicle collission. And Nick Simonson helps us better utilize our electronic mapping. All this and more on AM 790 KFGO Saturday after the UND football game around 5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you the 2nd part of an in depth discussion on the North American Model of Conservation and what that means to our country and hunters in the Midwest with Chris Grondahl, and the Chief Chef of the Outdoors Live kitchen Uncle Lynn joins us to cook up some new recipes with our old friend the white-tailed deer. All this and more from 5- 6PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live Deputy Director Roger Rostvet wades into the issue of ethics in hunting and we'll bring you the Game and Fish Department disease biologist Dan Grove with his rundown on Chronic Wasting Disease and the Departments ongoing surveillance.in North Dakota. All this and more from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
www.outdoornewsguy.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we're joined by Jewel Nesvig Lambrecht, a LaMoure County native who didn't grow up hunting but decided in her mid 20s to take hunter safety and join the ranks of North Dakota hunters, we'll find out why and how this lady got into the outdoors. And Game and Fish disease biologist Dan Grove digs into big game disease issues. All this and more from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we''ll bring the 2nd part of our interview with Jewel Nesvig Lambrecht, a LaMoure County native who didn't grow up hunting but decided in her mid 20s to take hunter safety and join the ranks of North Dakota hunters, we'll learn of some of the amazing obstacles she's overcome and kept on hunting. And Game and Fish Water Safety coordinator Nancy Boldt on some ice safety issues. All this and more from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we''ll bring you Pheasants Forever Regional Biologist Jesse Beckers with the latest updates from the world of ring necks and their first state convention this January in Bismarck. And Chris Grondahl will provide all you need to know to get started spearing in North Dakota, from finding a lake to spearing the pike. All this and more from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
http://outdoornewsguy.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we''ll bring you Nick Simonson and his annual rundown of the hottest stuff on ice for 2009. It's not always the most expensive or guaranteed to catch more fish, but we can ensure the latest in ice fishing gear will put you in a league of your own. And we'll gear up for some December pan fish action with Chris Hustad from nodakoutdoors.com All this and more from 4-5PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com 
http://www.outdoornewsguy.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we''ll bring you a legislative preview with Paul Schadewald the Chief of Administration for ND Game and Fish and also check in with Kim Schmidt from ND Department of Commerce on some of the great outdoors activities and events taking place across North Dakota. All this and more Saturday around 10PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com 
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we''ll bring you an update from Rick Tischaefer from the North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Association and find out what's going on with the fur prices and also Nancy Boldt on the dangers of ice this time of year. All this and more Saturday around 10PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com 
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://outdoornewsguy.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you an update from Randy Kreil Chief of the Wildlife Division for the Game and Fish Department on wildlife this winter and also Fargo Game Warden Jason Scott All this and more Saturday from 3-4PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com 
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you an update from MN DNR Conservation Office Phil Seefeldt on this winter and also Chief Game Warden Bob Timian from North Dakota Game and Fish. All this and more Saturday from 3-4PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com 
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you an update on some other outdoor activities with Annette Schilling from ND Tourism and also we recap last falls waterfowl season with Mike Johnson and find out how fishing is across the state with Pat Stockdill's central dakota outdoors report. All this and more Saturday from 3-4PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you an update from biologist Greg Gullickson also we bring you ND State Senator Jim Pomeroy from the ND Senate Natural Resources committee and find out how fishing is across the state with Pat Stockdill's central dakota outdoors report. All this and more Saturday from 3-4PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you an update from ND State Senator Mac Schneider from the ND Senate Natural Resources committee and find out how fishing is across the state with Pat Stockdill's central dakota outdoors report. Also Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country Magazine and Nancy Boldt on the winter Becomming and Outdoorswoman event. All this on Saturday from 3-4PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 www.kfgo.com
podcast at www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you non-game biologist Sandy Johnson from NDGF and also find out how fishing is across the state with Pat Stockdill's central dakota outdoors report. We'll tap into the Big Gobbler, that's Dan Driessen as it's never to early begin thinking about spring turkey hunting. All this on Saturday from 3-4PM and again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://www/twitter.com/dougleier
facebook-north dakota outdoors and beyond


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you biologist Marty Egeland discussing winters impact on wildlife beyond pheasants and deer. Regional Biologist Jesse Beckers from Pheasants Forever drops by for a visit and Roger Johnson Big Game Supervisor on the winter deer surveys, and find out how fishing is across the state with Pat Stockdill's central dakota outdoors report. All this Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## Jmnhunter

I've been trying to find some local outdoor podcasts, I've been listening to KFAN from the metro region in MN, but thats only twice a week, and it will be nice to listen to some ND outdoor talk.
thanks


----------



## dleier

welcome JMn Hunter!

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you Randy Kreil wildlife division chief on the moose, elk and bighorn sheep applications. Kim Schmidt from ND Tourism has a few other way's to enjoy late winter how fishing is across the state with Pat Stockdill's central dakota outdoors report. All this Saturday from 3-4PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://www.twitter.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you Game and Fish Department Private Lands Coordinator Kevin Kading and he'll take us through the latest developments in conservation program options. We'll have a legislative update and the weekly Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill and Prep for the spring turkey hunt with Taylor Musland. All this Saturday after the UND gamey schedule around 5PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you Annette Schilling from ND Tourism and she'll take us through the spring opportunities across North Dakota . Bob Forhlich from NDGF Fisheries checks in with some lake and river boat ramp and dock status updates and the weekly Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill Saturday at 9PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://outdoorslive.mypodcast.com/


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you Wildlife Division Chief Randy Kreil weighing on the winter's impact on wildlife and the weekly Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill Saturday at 3PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you Jason Durham from Go-Fish Guide Service getting into some pan fish action and the value of keeping a fishing journal, a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill and Jerry Weigel discusses fish stocking. Saturday at 3PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
twitter http://twitter.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you outdoors writer Nick Simonson getting into some spring fishing with his must haves for your tackle box. Dr. Rockwell noted snow goose expert and, a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 3PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you the BIG gobbler Dan Driessen with some last week of the season turkey tips, Kim Schmidt with some other way's to enjoy spring in North Dakota and, a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 3PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
facebook: doug leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you the chief Chef of the Outdoors Live kitchen Uncle Lynn! John Devney from Delta Waterfowl takes a closer look at waterfowl nesting conditions and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 3PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
facebook: doug leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you the 3rd part of out in depth look at the snow goose population with lead researcher Dr. Rockwell. Fisheries biologist Lynn Schlueter updates the battle to save our lakes and rivers from aquatic nuisance species and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 3PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
facebook: doug leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you the final part of out in depth look at the snow goose population with lead researcher Dr. Rockwell. Bob Backman from Riverkeepers stops by for an update on Red River activities this summer. Steve Saxlund from the FM Convention and Visitors Bureau runs down some other outdoor events for the summer of 2009. All that and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on

Saturday at 9PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
facebook: doug leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you Annette Schilling from Medora with in depth look at all there is to do outdoors in the Medora area this summer. It's not just the musical and golfing, there is birding and hiking and more. Craig Bjur from Fargo Park District sets the calendar with ATV safety training, hunter education and the upcoming trout fest. Bob All that and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 9PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
facebook: doug leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you Captain Tom Eldred from Reelin on the Red. Hey get's people on the Red fishing, relaxing and appreciating more about the Red than just sand bagging it. And Lyle Hanson from Jamestown breaks out the latest update from the North Dakota Big Game record book. All that and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 6PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
facebook: doug leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you from 3-4PM welcomes Scott Peterson who oversee's Game and Fish wildlife managment areas. Geocaching and paintballing are a growing list of problems occuring on huntng land, he'll tell us why they are no longer allowed. Tom Jones from Sargent County NRCS office guides us through many of the new conservation programs availalbe for landowners All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM
. All that and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 6PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://www.twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebookdoug.leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you from 4-5PM welcomes Clay Whittlsey from the Fargo Park Distrcit on next urban deer season. Also Steve Johnson from Huntonly.com on the latest trail cam technology.All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM. All that and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 6PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

This weekend on Outdoors Live we'll bring you from 7-8PM 
Saturday Jully 4th the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday from 7-8PM welcomes Dan Driessen with an in depth conversation on the right way to get kids outdoors. Nancy Boldt with a boat and water safety rundown. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM

Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM. All that and a Central Dakota Outdoors report from Pat Stockdill on Saturday at 6PM and Sunday morning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday Jully 11th the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday from 3-4PM welcomes Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country magazine with an in depth conversation on fishing the Missouri River. Watefowl biologist Mike Szymanski on spring duck index..all that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AMmorning at 7-8:30AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday July 18th the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday from 3-4PM welcomes Jesse Beckers from Pheasants Forever taking a look at summer roosters on the prairie. Also John Devney from Delta Waterfowl has an update on duck nesting in North Dakota. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday July 25th the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday takes the air from 7-8PM and we welcome Bill Schaller and Pat Lothspeich game wardens involved in the notorious "biggest poaching case ever" in North Dakota. And we hit the waters of Devils Lake with Mark Bry and check into the Park Rapids lakes area with Jason Durham. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.*********************
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday August 1 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday from 3-4 PM we welcome Bill Schaller and Pat Lothspeich game wardens involved in the notorious "biggest poaching case ever" in North Dakota. And we preview the Midwest Waterfowl Fest with Clay Whittlsey also Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country magazine joins us. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

550 KFYR,AM 790 KFGO,and AM 910 KCJB

http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main

http://twitter.com/dougleier

http://facebook.com/dougleier

biologist Doug Leier joins Jack and Sandy on AM 790 KFGO from Thursday podcast here click right here. http://outdoorslive.mypodcast.com/

Saturday August 8 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday from 3-4 PM we welcome Barbara Garrity..yes..her...from Valley Today. She's not only into reporting the morning news, but fishing too. She'll tell us how she got hooked on fishing. We preview the Midwest Waterfowl Fest with Clay Whittlsey and welcome for the first time Beth Schat-Kaylor from the blog Rhubarb and Venison with an interestng look at wildgame and fish cooking. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday August 15 after the Twins game around 7PM We welcome Rick Tischaefer from the ND Fur Hunters and Trappers Association with an upcoming even to help you learn more about furtaking. Also Korey Kirschenman from Kirsch's Outdoor products has a new tool to bring your hunting, fishing, hiking GPS into the next stage. We'll visit with Mark Damian Duda from Responsive Managment on some public land access issues as well. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday August 22 from 3-4PM We welcome There's a neat fishing derby coming up across for the benefit of cancer and Sarah Klaphake well tells us how to get involved and where it takes place. Chris Hustad checks in with some tips and tactics on hunting Canada geese in August. We'll visit with Mark Damian Duda from Responsive Managment on some public land access issues as well. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday August 29 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday 3-4PM & Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
We welcome Backwater Eddy Carlson for some chatter about catfishing on the Red River, we'll also bring you up to date on the Fargo Regional Marksmanship Center with Tim Pederson, Fargo-Moorhead's long wait for an indoor shooting range is nearing and end. Also waterfowl biologist Mike Johnson weighs in on just how duck production was this summer. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report.Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday September 4 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday from 3-4PM (Twins game on 740 the FAN)& Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
This weekend you'll meet Glen Ullin, ND native Stephanie Tucker the Game and Fish Departments new furbearer biologist and she'll update us on the 2009 North Dakota mountain lion season. Also Backwater Eddy takes us walleye fishing in September on the Red and we'll catch up with waterfowl biologist Mike Johnson on duck hunting regulations for 2009 fall hunt. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report.Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

September 12 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday at 5PM.

This weekend Dave Aberle from Scheels tells us what's hot for hunting this fall and we welcome Tom Claeys from the North Dakota Forest Service as we gear up for the 19th Annual NDSU Tree's Bowl which is September 19th at Fargdome. Also North Dakota Game Warden Jason Scott with a quick look at some fall hunting rules and regulations. We'll preview the grouse, partridge and ruffed grouse seasons as well. All that and Pat Stockdill with her central dakota outdoors report.Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

September 19 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday at 3PM. We welcome Shawna Panzke an 11 year old from Fargo who organized the 2nd Pheasants Forever Youth Outdoor Activity Day coming up near Ft.Ransom. Also waterfowl biologist Mike Johnson previews the upcoming duck and goose seasons. And from the Rhubarb and Venison blogwe talk some sharp-tailed grouse cooking with Beth Schatz-Kaylor. All that and our central dakota outdoors report with Pat Stockdill. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

September 26 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday at 4PM. We welcome Lynn Schlueter with some waterfowl hunting reminders also we check in with Miles from Minot for a little update on field conditions in central North Dakota. All that and our central dakota outdoors report with Pat Stockdill. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

October 3 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday around 9PM after the Twins WIN!. We welcome Ann Pollert from ND Community Action with another great year of donating venison to North Dakota food pantrys. We'll also bring you Mark Wagemann from the West Fargo VFW and Jerky Worth Fighting For. The facebook group is right here or you can mail or drop off donations to the West Fargo VFW 308 Sheyenne Street. Stan Kohn looks at grouse numbers so far. All that and our central dakota outdoors report with Pat Stockdill. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.


----------



## dleier

October 10 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday at 5PM We welcome Pheasants Forever Regional Biologist Jesse Beckers with a look at CRP issues this opening pheasant season and biologist from NDGFStan Kohn looks at our rooster situation. We also take a peak into South Dakota pheasant hunting with Chris Hull from SD Game Fish and Parks. All that and our central dakota outdoors report with Pat Stockdill. Catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

October 17 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday at 5PM We welcome Dave Aberle from Scheels with some tips on how to make your hunt more enjoyable this fall. We'll also visit with Kim Schmidt from ND Tourism on some new way's to enjoy ND Outdoors and Jon Hanson from NDGF on hunter safety. And don't forget you can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

October 24 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live Saturday at 1 PM We welcome Dave Aberle from Scheels with some tips on how to make your hunt more enjoyable this fall. We'll also visit with Fisheries Division Chief for ND Greg Power. And a central dakota outdoors report from Pat Stockdill--don't forget you can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

November 7 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live on AM 790 KFGO. Saturday after UND football around 7PM It's a special opening weekend edition of Outdoors Live and we welcome Jasons Zins from Scheels, Bioloigist Jeb Williams and one of our hardcore OL listeners Sam Corr with personal thoughts on what the opening weekend means to them. And a central dakota outdoors report from Pat Stockdill--don't forget you can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

November 14 the weekend edition of Outdoors Live We welcome Wildlife Division Chief Randy Kreil for a discussion on changing hunting tactics. Also biologist Marty Egeland with the facts on the rut and Beth Schatz Kaylor from Rhubarb and Venison blog. Sunday morning at 7AM. 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday November 21 at 4PM the weekend edition of Outdoors Live We welcome Miles from Minot...uh..um..Greg Gullcikson with a discussion on the next generations of North Dakota hunters. Pat Stockdill brings your Central Dakota Outdoors Report and The Chief Chef and Matre'de of the Outdoors Live kitchen is Uncle Lynn and we'll find out what he's cooking and a visit from Kim Schmidt of ND Tourism. Sunday morning at 7AM.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday November 28 around 6PM the weekend edition of Outdoors Live A special Thanksgiving Day weekend edition of Outdoors Live and we welcome Sarah Herland and Barb Erbstoesser--a couple of outdoors gals and we'll find out how they became interested in the outdoors and what keeps them coming back. And we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors repor. And you can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday December 5 around 4PM the weekend edition of Outdoors Live will check in with Tim Pederson from the Red River Regional Marksmanship Center they are ready fro you! Scott Mcleod from Ducks Unlimited looks at the loss of CRP and what it means to North Dakota. Scott Gangle stops by to kick of 2009 spearfishing and as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors repory. zuou can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday December 12 around 4PM the weekend edition of Outdoors Live will check in with bob Backman from Riverkeepers. Also Dave Aberle from Scheels tells us how to get into predator hunting the right way. And Scott Gangle from our Fisheries Division with a look inside spearfishing and as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors repory. You can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday December 19 around 4PM the weekend edition of Outdoors Live will check in with Fisheries Division Chief Greg Power. Beth Schatz Kaylor a former vegetarian (had to throw that in there) from Rhubarb and Venision the great cooking blog joins us for some Christmas cooking and Fargo game warden Jason Scott with some area fishing issues. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report. You can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday December 26 around 4PM the weekend edition of Outdoors Live will check in with Fisheries Division Chief Greg Power. And Nick Simonson-Valley City native, outdoors write--checks in with some ice fishing tips and pointers to make your time on the ice more productive. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report. You can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday January 2 around 6PM after UND hockey the weekend edition of Outdoors Live will check in with Stephanie Tucker Game and Fish furbearer biologist with insight on the expanding coyote population. Jesse Beckers from Pheasants Forever and MN DNR Conservatioin Officer Phil Seefledt as well. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report. You can catch it again Sunday morning at 7AM.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.gcast.com/u/OutdoorsLive/main
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Sunday morning January 10 at 7AM we'll catch up with former producer and videographer ofTony Dean the legendary Paul Lepisto with an update on the continued project Tony's Acres, an extended conversation with Game and Director Terry Steinwand during the 2nd hour. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http:www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Sunday morning January 17 at 7AM we'll catch up with Game and Fish furbearer biologist Stephanie Tucker and talk about mountain lions in North Dakota. Bob Timian Cheif of Enforcement checks in and we talk CRP with Scott Mceloud from Ducks Unlimited. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 4PM we'll catch up with Game and Fish's Bob Timian he's Cheif of Enforcement and we'll catch up with Nick Simonson on some mid-sized reservoir fishing. Also an overlooked part of Game and Fish managment with Jerry Gulke. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier
:


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 4PM we'll catch up with Game and Fish's Assistant Chief of the Wildlife Division Greg Link and we'll discuss the disturbance of wildlife and how we can make a tough winter, a little bit easier. Kim Schmidt from ND Tourism joins us for some other outdoors places and events to check out in North Dakota. And Jason Durham from Go-Fish guide service in Park Rapids helps us squeeze a little bit more out of our winter fishing. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 5PM we'll talk some outdoors cooking with Beth Schatz Kaylor from the Rhubarb and Venison blog. Craig Bjur from Fargo Parks opens our eyes to some overlooked winter outdoor activities in our back yard. We'll also connect with biologist Greg Gullcikson from Minot.And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 4PM we'll talk some bighorn sheep with Fargo native and NDSU grad Brett Weidmann also biologist Marty Egeland on how the critters are making it through this winter.And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 5PM Brad Durick is putting on Catfish University he'll tell us what that's all about. Also Darrel Kersting from the ND Muzzleloaders Assocaiton has a reason to swing by the RR Valley Fair Grounds this weekend and Fargo native and NDSU grad Brett Weidmann -- as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 4PM Keith Trego from the Natural Resources Trust tackles some of the tough conservation issues,waterfowl biologist Mike Szymanski on our mid-winter waterfowl survey and Clay County Pheasants Forever has a neat project and Josh Kreig tells us about it.- as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 4PM Chief Game Warden Bob Timian discusses some recent moose poaching problems. Keith Trego from the Natural Resources Trust tackles the cross over between reducing CRP and carbon sequestering. We'll take a little different look at spending time in North Dakota with kim Schmidt from ND Tourism checks in.- as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 5PM outreach biologist and past elk tag holder in North Dakota Marty Egeland takes us through some of the considerations BEFORE sending in your moose-elk-bighorn sheep applications. Private Lands Open to Sportsmen is a very successful hunting access program and Kevin Kading is in for the run down, and waterfowl biologist work in the winter with biologist Mike Szymanski.- as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday~ at 4PM depending on flood and UND hockey~the BIG gobbler is Dan Driessen and we talk turkey and prep for the April 10 ND spring turkey. Dan points out three key's to focus on this spring and Privae Lands Section Leader Kevin Kading answers the question many suggest, "can Game and Fish pickup where CRP left off?" And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 7PM after UND hockey we'll welcome the Chief Chef and matre'd of the Outdoors Live kitchen It's UNCLE LYNN. He's cooking up our spring snow geese and a whole new way. We'll bring in Jeff Long the Game and Fish Dept Education Coordinator with the newest spot to hit North Dakota and Randy Kreil answers some of the questions on the elk in Teddy Roosevelt National Park. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 4PM and Sunday morning at 7AM. Dave Aberle from Scheels sets us up with all the gear needed for the spring turkey hunt. Al Skramstad sets the table for the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation banquet and Mike Johnson updates us on how the spring snow goose hunt is helping reduce the population And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 5PM and Sunday morning at 7AM. Wildlife Division Chief Randy Kreil joins us to work through more questions on elk in TRNP. Fisheries biologist Lynn Schlueter on the latest aquatic nuisance speices situation and Bob Backman from RiverKeepers as they celebreat 20 years. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 4PM and Sunday morning at 7AM. Beth Schatz Kaylor from the blog Rhubarb and Venison checks in with some tasty new ways to cook up your spring fish. Private Land Section leader Kevin Kading stops by and we help celebrate 30 years of Dakota Country Magazine with Jon Mitzel. And as always we bring the latest from across the state with Pat Stockdill and our Central Dakota Outdoors report.
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 4PM and Sunday morning at 7AM. Greg Power Game and Fish Department Fisheries Division Chief checks in, we run down the latest from across North Dakota with some 'other' outdoor destinations with Kim Schmidt from ND Tourism and a discussion on CRP with Scott Mcleoud from Ducks Unlimited. 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 4PM and Sunday morning at 7AM. Greg Power Game and Fish Department Fisheries Division Chief checks in, we run down the paddlefish snagging season with biologist Marty Egeland and Bob Backman tells us about Red River visitors from Moldovia. 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 5PM and Sunday morning at 7AM. Randy Hiltner fisheries biologist relays some of the Devils Lake and area fishing previews, we run down Marty Egeland (2 dogs) and discuss the deer herd in North Dakota Jesse Beckers from Pheasants Forever chats about the pheasant numbers and as always the Central Dakota Outdoors report with Pat Stockdill. 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 5PM and Sunday morning at 7AM. We visit with MN DNR Conservation Office Phil Seefeldt on the Minnesota opene. NDGF Fisheries biologist Lynn Schlueter drops by and we wrap up the 2010 spring turkey season too. And as always the Central Dakota Outdoors report with Pat Stockdill. 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 6PM after the Twins crush the Brewers and Sunday morning at 7AM. We visit with Greg Power ND Fisheries Division Chief. Annette Schilling from Medora on the outdoors fun of the badlands and Paul Meleen brings some tips for putting more fish on the end of your line this summer. 
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 6:30PM after the Twins crush the Brewers and Sunday morning at 7AM. Randy Kreil Wildlife Division Chief takes us through the 2010 deer season plans. We visit with BJ Kratz Jamestown ND Fisheries biologist. Annette Schilling from Medora on the outdoors fun of the badlands and as always Pat Stockdill has the rundown across the state outdoors activity with a Central Dakota Outdoors report
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 3PM is this weekend Outdoors Live. We'll check in with Beth Schatz Kaylor from Rhubarb & Venison blogon some tips for cooking fish and burgers on the grill Also The true meaning of fishing with Marty Egeland, Thompson, ND outreach bioloist and Brian Solum from the Outdoor Adventure foundation and as always Pat Stockdill has the rundown across the state outdoors activity with a Central Dakota Outdoors report
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 4PM is this weekend Outdoors Live. We'll check in with Chief Game Warden Bob Timian on the summer wardens work. Nick Simonson is on deck for some summer Sheyenne River fishing and we go Reelin on the Red with Captain Tom Eldred and as always Pat Stockdill has the rundown across the state outdoors activity with a Central Dakota Outdoors report
Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 6PM after the Twins crush the Phillies is this weekend Outdoors Live. We'll check in with Mike Johnson Game and Fish waterfowl biologist on the spring/summer duck numbers. Nick Simonson gets us fishing on the Sheyenne River and bring Ann Pollert on to give hunters an idea how they can help put food on the table across the state.

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday around 5PM is this weekend Outdoors Live. We'll check in with Thompson, ND Game and Fish biologist Marty Egeland running down the turkey applications for fall 2010. Chief Game Warden Bob Timian discussing summer ANS warden enforcement and fisheries bioloigst Jerry Weigel on fish stocking in North Dakota

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------



## dleier

Saturday at 3PM is this weekend Outdoors Live. Valerie Naylor from the National Park Service on the elk reduction program. Clay Whittlesey from Fargo Park District previews the Midwest Waterfowl Fest and we talk zebra mussels and the Red River with Lynn Schlueter Don't forget our weekly Central Dakota Outdoors report with Pat Stockdill

Listen live on AM 790 http://www.kfgo.com
podcast at http://www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com
http://twitter.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/doug.leier


----------

